# Failover Dhcp with bootp prolbems

## milamontagne

Hi. Im trying to get Dhcp fail over going with two of my servers, but keep getting the error:

[dhcpd] /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf line 58: pools with failover peers may not permit dynamic bootp

On the secondary server on startup.

As far as i know, my clients are getting a static ip: 

(/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf on the secondary)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ddns-update-style interim;
> 
>         # Declare FailOver 
> ...

 

As far as i know, I've setup all my clients to have a static ip. 

What i dont understand is why im getting the error above if all my clients are configured 

with a static ip.

Am I misunderstanding the error message?

----------

## Will Scarlet

From the man of dhcpd.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIGURING FAILOVER
> 
>        In  order  to  configure failover, you need to write a peer declaration
> 
>        that configures the failover protocol, and you need to write peer  ref-
> ...

 

So, in a nutshell, with failover you have to disable bootp.

I found this at http://www.bind9.net/dhcpd.conf.5.  There is also more at http://www.bind9.net/manuals-dhcp

Hope this helps...   :Wink: 

----------

